# what happened to rolling hard t-shirts



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

i use to wear them in jr high and high school but i dont see them around anymore


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

youre making that sound like its a bad thing


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

pits n lowriders said:


> i use to wear them in jr high and high school but i dont see them around anymore


Me too, used to be able to get em from JCPenneys back in the day, Prez of Limelight Florida chapter "John" gave me 30 or 40 of em when I was younder he couldn't fit anymore when I was in that club. Was bout 11 or 12 then, kept the 10 rawest, snd gave the other 20 or 30 to my best friend "Lilbrandon" on here. We still get compliments and people asking where we got em to this day at shows when we wear em.

Fav's:
Side SHow (brown w/ 62 dumped sides)
Side SHow II(navy blue with another blue deuce ont eh bumper)
Wild CHild(red monte Ls w/ a baby bunny hopping it)
REal men get it up(grey 80's lac on the hop stick swangin)
More Reasons(purple deuce on 3)
THe hard way(Navy blue 64 on 3)
Lowrider dreamin(4 car garage w/ 62-65 drop lolo impalas)

Wish I could scavange pics of these..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine was Grim Reepa (37 Chevy)Trokitas(36 Ford w/50 Chevy in the background and Baby got back(Crystal Blue Persuation caddy)


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Lmao.i remember those still.got a few.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I still got the Crystal Blue Persuasion one :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

my girlfriend bought me one for my birthday in '97. i ripped it hopping a fence running from the cops lol no lie


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

The crystal blue is my favorite too I even got the poster up in my garage


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Had my share as gifts from Millers Outpost


----------



## dbonelli80 (Apr 11, 2012)

its a bad thing


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> Had my share as gifts from Millers Outpost


:yes:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

God's Son2 said:


> my girlfriend bought me one for my birthday in '97. i ripped it hopping a fence running from the cops lol no lie


Did god forgive you for that?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I REMEMBER BACK IN 4TH GRADE (IM 27 NOW) I STARTED PICKING UP THEM SHIRTS AND THERE WAS ALSO STICKERS TOO.. IT WAS GREAT MOTIVATION FOR ANY YOUNGSTER AT THE TIME TO GET A LOWRIDER SO THAT YEAR I PUT TOGETHER MY FIRST SCHWINN NOW IM STILL ROLLIN HARD IN MY 68 CAPRICE.. R.I.P TO THE 1990'S, MILLERS OUTPOST AND THE MEMORIES OF EL MONTE CAR SHOW'S YOU WILL BE MISSED!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

company out of arizona was selling those if i remember correctly. use to order from them.


http://www.rollinlow.com/


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> company out of arizona was selling those if i remember correctly. use to order from them.
> 
> 
> http://www.rollinlow.com/


*ROLLINLOW DECIDED TO DROPP THE "ROLLIN HARD" LINE AND TRY TO SELL THEIR SHITY "ROLLIN LOW" LINE...* :facepalm:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

didnt it used to be called rollin deep before that too?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> company out of arizona was selling those if i remember correctly. use to order from them.
> 
> 
> http://www.rollinlow.com/


damn those shirts fucking suck. they look like those myspace glitter graphics bitches would post on their page


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I remember the Rollin Deep,yah that was before the name change to Rollin Hard.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

JUST STOPED BY MOMS HOUSE, & IN MY OLD BED ROOM CLOSET. ITS KINDA FUCKED NOW 20 YRS AGO IT WAS NEW, OH WELL


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :yes:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

My Dad would buy them back in the day aswell, he past them down to me (the ones that wernt worn out). For school i would have a diff shirt everyday. i have a shit loud of them, aswll as the LRM Shirts. i got my nickname in Middle School "Lowrider" for wearing them shirts everyday lol i still have them but most of them, the Pictures are cracking up. My Fav was LRMs Shirt 64' Impala, Gold A-Arms, and the Lisence Plate said AZUL. i felt like a bad muthafucka lol. i have a few that are in great condition, ima just save them for my children


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

NL PISO said:


> My Dad would buy them back in the day aswell, he past them down to me (the ones that wernt worn out). For school i would have a diff shirt everyday. i have a shit loud of them, aswll as the LRM Shirts. i got my nickname in Middle School "Lowrider" for wearing them shirts everyday lol i still have them but most of them, the Pictures are cracking up. My Fav was *LRMs Shirt 64' Impala, Gold A-Arms, and the Lisence Plate said AZUL*. i felt like a bad muthafucka lol. i have a few that are in great condition, ima just save them for my children


 Here it is...


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Blocky77 said:


> JUST STOPED BY MOMS HOUSE, & IN MY OLD BED ROOM CLOSET. ITS KINDA FUCKED NOW 20 YRS AGO IT WAS NEW, OH WELL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Those shirts were for the dreamer teenage kids who would smoke joInts with their brokeass homies and brag one day they're gonna have a badass six foe, meanwhile they spent their last dime on bus fare


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Rollin hard was made here in San Diego, if I'm not mistaken the owner of crystal blue persuassion was the founder of the company. He is from Unlimited cc. A few years ago he was still making them shirts and selling them at local car shows.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Rollin hard was made here in San Diego, if I'm not mistaken the owner of crystal blue persuassion was the founder of the company. He is from Unlimited cc. A few years ago he was still making them shirts and selling them at local car shows.


as far as i know Raul did not have anything to do with the company i know his brother designed some of the art including the crystal blue one he might be who you are talking about


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

I used to have one with a Chevy bow tie with images in it... Bad ass back then... I would buy it if the quality came back... Not the bull shit they have now


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

I miss these shirts.....I hate all the tribal BS that's out now......bring this shi* back someone.


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

They stop making them like 3 or 4 years ago, i think the company is still around. I still have a few sets, but i've been tossing them out since they are faded and worn out. I'll post some pics


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I got one left, easily 15 years old, has 2 regals a monte and cutlass all on the back hoppin. Its too raggidy to wear tho. I need to get a picture of it before it fades away forever.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> Those shirts were for the dreamer teenage kids who would smoke joInts with their brokeass homies and brag one day they're gonna have a badass six foe, meanwhile they spent their last dime on bus fare


truuf


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

I wanted to let you guys know that we have a new lowrider t-shirt line that we came out with at the end of last year called Movin' Violation. Below are a couple of samples of our graphics. Our t-shirts are printed in 12 colors so the detail is very nice. We also offer a women's line for the lowrider girls too! And we didn't forget about the big boys, so our sizes go up to 5X. The big sizes are very popular so what we have left is indicated on our website store. 

We're running late on our new merchandise, but we're getting ready to release 3 new designs for men. We appreciate if you will check us out and let us know what you think. We also have a thread in lowrider General. Here's the link. http://bit.ly/IJXRxb

Also the link to our website is below in our signature. Thanks!!!


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

I miss them. They were some of my favorite lowriding shirts.

I actually contacted rollinlow (who I think made them) a few times couple years back to see about getting some shirts made for layitlow in a similar style but I never heard back from them.

This was one of my favorites:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

I still have alot of them. Dont wear em anymore, gonna put em up in the garage some day.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

The name of the company the Rollin Hard T-shirts were created at is called ODM......located in Poway and the owners name is Emil and Jose did most of the lowrider art work--MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

I had the BENDING CORNERS tee with the caddy scrapin' the bumper on 3 wheels! Think I still have it buried at my parents house somewhere haha


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Somethings are better left in the past. They were cool in the 90's but i would laugh at somebody still wearing them today


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

I still have my Living Large t-shirt


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

Back in the day!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

found some on ebay a while back, in mint condition. bought them al l:cheesy:


----------



## moren_ito13 (Sep 4, 2009)

i member all these and especially the shirt that said "Real Men Ride Low" and had a 100 spoke knockoff


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

People saying they should stay in the 90s stupid if you want wear what you love wear that ish with pride. The 90s was my decade I still wear stuff from that era


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

NL PISO said:


> My Dad would buy them back in the day aswell, he past them down to me (the ones that wernt worn out). For school i would have a diff shirt everyday. i have a shit loud of them, aswll as the LRM Shirts. i got my nickname in Middle School "Lowrider" for wearing them shirts everyday lol i still have them but most of them, the Pictures are cracking up. My Fav was LRMs Shirt 64' Impala, Gold A-Arms, and the Lisence Plate said AZUL. i felt like a bad muthafucka lol. i have a few that are in great condition, ima just save them for my children


that pic in your avi, I have that t-shirt! Shit i have lots of them. i usually bought the ones with the Cadillacs on them..I'll post them here when i get a chance..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

bluebyrd86 said:


> I REMEMBER BACK IN 4TH GRADE (IM 27 NOW) I STARTED PICKING UP THEM SHIRTS AND THERE WAS ALSO STICKERS TOO.. IT WAS GREAT MOTIVATION FOR ANY YOUNGSTER AT THE TIME TO GET A LOWRIDER SO THAT YEAR I PUT TOGETHER MY FIRST SCHWINN NOW IM STILL ROLLIN HARD IN MY 68 CAPRICE.. R.I.P TO THE 1990'S, MILLERS OUTPOST AND THE MEMORIES OF EL MONTE CAR SHOW'S YOU WILL BE MISSED!!


yea i use to wear them to and i have some of the stickers have to find them ill post pics


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Jc penny used to sell em


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Man.... If I could only restore all the ones I have. I do body work and custom paint. Worked in these shirts for the past couple years so there trashed : (


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

here's a few of mine
This one is my Favorite one
















































My other favorite shirt
















Got more but these are the ones I snapped up before I left...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

LayItLow said:


> I miss them. They were some of my favorite lowriding shirts.
> 
> I actually contacted rollinlow (who I think made them) a few times couple years back to see about getting some shirts made for layitlow in a similar style but I never heard back from them.
> 
> ...


i have the same one! def fav


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Blocky77 said:


> JUST STOPED BY MOMS HOUSE, & IN MY OLD BED ROOM CLOSET. ITS KINDA FUCKED NOW 20 YRS AGO IT WAS NEW, OH WELL


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Please don't bring them back!


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Please don't bring them back!


QFT uffin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mystro said:


> QFT uffin:


Mystro, where the hell u been, y u don't be in ot no more?


----------



## Jasonmadsen (Jan 16, 2013)

Silentdawg said:


> found some on ebay a while back, in mint condition. bought them al l:cheesy:


I would too!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Those shirts were for the dreamer teenage kids who would smoke joInts with their brokeass homies and brag one day they're gonna have a badass six foe, meanwhile they spent their last dime on bus fare


Im sure that was the case for some of them but not all of them


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Last summer my homies car broke down in the rain we got saoked but we fixed it and got it to his house he said you wanna borrow a dry shirt and he came out with a rolling hard shirt....i was like Damn it brought me back to Jr high when i put it on...still got it in my closet somewhere


----------



## FunkaholiC (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Somebody need to bring em back I seen a homless dude in my city that has one. I'm about to offer this fool a hot pocket and two four loco for that bitch...... watch me stay tune


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

93flee said:


> Somebody need to bring em back I seen a homless dude in my city that has one. I'm about to offer this fool a hot pocket and two four loco for that bitch...... watch me stay tune


lol


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

pits n lowriders said:


> i use to wear them in jr high and high school but i dont see them around anymore




*They fell off the map cause they never made a T-shirt size that say L (Large) you would think they know betta*


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT

for Rollin Hard shirts...

The OG's


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Blocky77 said:


> JUST STOPED BY MOMS HOUSE, & IN MY OLD BED ROOM CLOSET. ITS KINDA FUCKED NOW 20 YRS AGO IT WAS NEW, OH WELL


:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokedawg78 (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's a few of mine


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Wore them all the time.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

BEVERLY & ATLANTIC said:


> :thumbsup:


My bro had that one too. His 65 rag looked just like that he was on whittier bl almost every weekend in the 90's when it was going on pico rivera.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> I used to have one with a Chevy bow tie with images in it... Bad ass back then... I would buy it if the quality came back... Not the bull shit they have now


Found it!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so who was the artist on these?


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

I still have one of mine. I was preserving it but now its got its wear


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i had a ton and wore them out, they all got holes in em, it was hard as fuck to find them in less than large so...


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Found my last one in my closet, with the sleeves cut....


----------



## convicted (Feb 2, 2015)

Dam I kinda miss those t shirts


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

93flee said:


> Somebody need to bring em back I seen a homless dude in my city that has one. I'm about to offer this fool a hot pocket and two four loco for that bitch...... watch me stay tune


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
:h5:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

i had a lot of these... some posted.... players only..... fill her up.... my fav though
was
big stacks
big racks 
and 
Cadillacs


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

damn all you need now is some of them fat ass bell bottom JNCO jeans that were wide as fuck and all wore out on the bottom cuz they covered the entire "G" nikes and drug on the floor.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

moren_ito13 said:


> i member all these and especially the shirt that said "Real Men Ride Low" and had a 100 spoke knockoff


This one was my favorite!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

MY FAVORITE 1 WAS WIT THE CHEVY TRUCK GETTIN WASHED..."WET DREAMS"


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

scrape-it said:


> Found my last one in my closet, with the sleeves cut....
> [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1552146&d=1422039396"]
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THAT STICKER


----------



## toddbrumfield (Oct 17, 2009)

I need to pull my out that i dint c on here the monte with the baby hitin the switches and dont park on the dance floor


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've got a few of these still. I'll post more. 

This ones a garage shirt now


----------



## gkusa (Dec 26, 2015)

i have new rollin hard tshirts size large from back in the day wheres a good place to sell them ?


----------



## gkusa (Dec 26, 2015)

i have a few of these shirts size large new with no tags, tried selling on ebay but nobody searches for these on there. any ideas where i can sell them at


----------



## gkusa (Dec 26, 2015)

how much were they going for


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

still have some n.o.s.


----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

gkusa said:


> how much were they going for


Between 14.99 & 19.99 back in the day


----------

